# Why do u h8 emos? :(



## .TakaM (Sep 12, 2007)

^^^why


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 12, 2007)

O,o wth.. i cannot even figure it out whether that person is a guy or a girl...


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 12, 2007)

It's a guy


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 12, 2007)

Alas I left school several years back (not that it would have afforded me any insight should I still be there) and the usually trustworthy urban dictionary ( http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=emo ) has somewhat let me down.
In short what is an emo?


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 12, 2007)

Is this real?


----------



## rest0re (Sep 12, 2007)

as i told at one irc channel. he is G.A.Y


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Sep 12, 2007)

omfg, it's a guy


----------



## Issac (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> Alas I left school several years back (not that it would have afforded me any insight should I still be there) and the usually trustworthy urban dictionary ( http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=emo ) has somewhat let me down.
> In short what is an emo?



an emo is a guy or girl listening to the genre emo (imo).
the global view on an emo is what I call a "poser": Someone dressing in black, tight clothes, black dyed hair, always crying...
that's just... wrong! I am emo by heart, and well... I do dress in black some times (right now, for example), and tight clothes as well.... but i'm not crying, and i've not dyed my hair black....

Oh, and emo music.... it's NOT "fall out boy" "panic! at the disco" etc... that's just damn pop...
Envy, fall of troy, etc. that's more like it..... gah!


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 12, 2007)

'o'.. panic! at the disco songs are catchy.. I cant resist.. 

err.. Are u sure he is not just a manly girl? XD.. omg.. i enjoy japanese gender bender ( i mean pretty boys and the like) but not this...


----------



## The_Cylon_Surfer (Sep 12, 2007)

HAHAHAHA EMO's - well I see them everwhere, they look just like wanna be goths but with shit hair! They make me laugh! I grew up in the 90's and listened to some pretty damn cool music and most people were cool chilled dudes with long hair as mine is to this very day. These guys also remind me of new romantics from the 80's and I hate them becuase I hate the 80's. Shit music, shit dress sense and they *think* they are the dogs bollocks! Anything that even attempts to be 80's in my eyes is my idea of hell. 

Emo's - do yourselfs a favour smoke some weed, listen to some mellow tunes (not ones about your moms telling you off for not doing your home work and then cryign about it) and then get a friggin life! 

O and those comb overs!! hahaha I thought only sad old reseeding men used the "comb over". Hahaha  emo's seem to love it, hell yeah! dye my comb over black,  comb it right over in my face & then make it stick up a little at the back!!! oooOOOOoooo right!! couple this with a tight pair of black jeans (the really painful looking ones) and a gay pink belt and you got yourself a an emo!! 

Still these guys are not as bad as chavs. Chavs are the scum of england at least the emo's are not robbing houses and knifing people. 

http://www.chavscum.co.uk/

Check that out and see what real cheap scum looks like.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Sep 12, 2007)

i hate emos because their emo and they play the violin without having violin lessons


----------



## nephdj (Sep 12, 2007)

he looks like 90% of alternative kids these days
They are so soft


----------



## Mehdi (Sep 12, 2007)

this made my day. seriously thank you. [email protected] leave her aloooown!!!!


----------



## Darkforce (Sep 12, 2007)

Just wow... in his other videos he sings Britney songs and talks about being Miss Universe...  :'( 


Anyways he's not so much emo as he is pathetic transvestite but all these terms are pretty much a blur nowadays anyways lol.






MORE HERE


----------



## Dirtie (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> MORE HERE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is the world coming to


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't particularly hate emos, they just annoy me slightly. Chavs I do hate.


----------



## jerm27 (Sep 12, 2007)

theyr ATENTION WHORES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

imo


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> ^^^why



Everywhere I fucking turn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I stumbled onto this freak a couple of days back and now he follows me here?! Yes it's a guy, yes he's for real, and yes I do want to punch him full-on in the face.

What a fucking gimp!



Probably the most hated individual on youtube


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 12, 2007)

Seriously, someone like that needs help. 
Emos are starting to piss me off. I didn't mind them at first, but crying all the time isn't right. I mean what that guy did there isn't natural. It's just a pose, he needs to feel he fits in somewhere, and if emo is the "thing" right now, well...
Now it's all about feminine looking guys, girls with hardly anything on, being depressed, listening to either crappy mainstream or weird unknown bands with names that make no sense. People, you just need to be strong and be able to choose! Is it so hard to say "I don't like this, and even though everyone does it, I won't do it"?. That reminds me of peer pressure XD.

And guys, after the "scene" most girls look like hookers, that can't be right >.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 12, 2007)

I love this guy!



*edit* the original vid has been viewed nearly 1.5 million times in 1 day - witness the birth of a new internet phenomenon


----------



## Retal (Sep 12, 2007)

That's like asking, "why do you 'h8' eating shit?".


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2007)

Ehh... I saw that guy on youtube the other day, too.

Most people, I don't hate unless I have a reason. In fact, I can't really say that I "hate" most of the people that I STRONGLY dislike.
However, this person has earned my hatred. I strongly dislike attention whores. I strongly dislike people that think they're capable of turning heterosexual men into homosexual men (not that I have a problem with homosexuals)... I just dislike it when someone has the audacity to think they're capable of making me want to fuck them in the ass, when I'd much rather be carrying my business on with a woman. Check out his/her videos about shaving pubic hair. You'll see what I'm talking about.

Anyway, I once heard that being shot or stabbed in the stomach is the most painful way to die.
Someone, PLEASE stab or shoot this individual in the stomach.

And for the record, fuck Britney Spears. No shit, she's not "well"... that bitch is FUCKING CRAAAAZY, just like the guy defending her. You can't fucking defend Britney Spears, mate. She's off her fucking rocker, and everyone knows it.

All that I can say, is thank whatever omniscient being there is watching over the world (if any) that none of the girls I grew up with whom idolized Britney Spears, turned out like her. If they did, I might actually have to take "Serial Killer" up as a profession.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMiSt @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> omfg, it's a gay guy



Fixed.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 12, 2007)

Wait, was the real or scripted? (it was pretty good if it was the latter I must say, unless it was done on crank).

As moronic (possibly the wrong word there) as it sounds I guess I refused to be pigeon holed (or pigeon hole myself) during such a time as it would seem to be important (apparently that means high school). Guess that is why I have a problem comprehending such things now.

Now I am curious, back in high school I

rode a skateboard: normal board and wheels, regular stance, mongo footing with a tendency to favour freestyle and old school: boneless and early grab all the way (still do for that matter).

Other sports: I kind of enjoyed hockey but that was it, team/competitive sports are not for me. Outside of school: climbing, swimming, cycling and limited martial arts (I never got on with the glorified wrestling that is judo and its kin around here and the fun stuff requires developed joints)

Built computers and played on them for reasons other than chat rooms and the precursors to myspace (geocities and I think it was angelfire back then). I played games since I found I had some hand eye coordination but you can count that as well if you like.

Did Religious studies, electronics, history and latin for optional subjects.

Spent half the time on "report" for generally being a sarcastic/cynical bastard to anyone around me (as I perhaps said before my history teacher decided the holocaust was not to be taught as she did not want to think about it, my French teacher decided cheese and her favourite village was more important than something halfway usable) although I consider my attitude justified.

While not finding stuff difficult I did not go hell bent on good grades leading to my least favourite line "you can do so much if you just your mind to it" *shudder. Likewise politics (other than my distain of all things politician 

music: apparently this is important. Most rock/metal/punk released up to around '95 (not the greatest fan of black metal either unless it features a hell of a guitar section), Tom Waits, older (what I consider good) rap/hip hop (rap in high school was the time of the Wu Tang Clan and robot tupac).

Film interest: Scifi, action, martial arts, crime and the occasional horror/comedy.

Clothing: t-shirt and jeans (not loose/baggy or crotch huggers) and skating shoes/boots when not in a somewhat bastardised uniform.

Hair: it has been long for quite some time. Undyed or styled.

Friends: same outlook really. The "geeks" did not like me as I busted up their little piracy ring earner (several hundred quid a week back in high school) by teaching everyone to do it themselves.

Drink: I favoured spirits rather than cheap beer/white lightening (I am not going to call it cider for fear of being mobbed). Drugs/tobacco (not that really needed a distinction there) did not interest me. (this is about the only thing that actually changed on this list: I have been sober since I was 17 with no desire to go back)

Aggression/my outlook: Same as today pretty much: three chances and you had better have taken me down or it was going to be you. The exception being hockey/football where they armed all the psychos leading me to drop the 3 chances thing. Otherwise cynical/sarcastic much like today.

From what I can tell that tends to form the basis for categorising someone, what would I be/have been?


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> The "geeks" did not like me as I busted up their little piracy ring earner (several hundred quid a week back in high school) by teaching everyone to do it themselves.








I like that. Power to the people!


----------



## El-ahrairah (Sep 12, 2007)

Because your ilk use words like "u" and "h8" and the like.

Also, because you're a lousy imitation of goth. It's like you're not even trying or you fell into your mother's makeup bag.

I had my teen years during the 90's, when most of the scene kids were still watching Barney. Not to get all "back in my day" but, yeah, music back then was a hell of a lot better than the crap produced now.

So I guess you really do have a reason to cry after all, huh?


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> I love this guy!
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* the original vid has been viewed nearly 1.5 million times in 1 day - witness the birth of a new internet phenomenon








 you can see he just about bursts out laughing at a few points


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 12, 2007)

O,o .. i cannot even handle looking at his face.. *scrolling down when playing and only listen to his voice is annoying enuf*

There are many emos and goths hanging around in city and some of the girls are really pretty too.. ;_;.. its such a waste they dressed that way...


----------



## ozzyzak (Sep 12, 2007)

Pretty sure this is all an act.  I don't take anything on the internet seriously, so how do we know this person is really like that, and not just doing it for the lulz?

BTW, pretty hot for a tarp, I wouldn't kick him/her out of bed.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Sep 12, 2007)

Emo is something the government came up with to distract kids while they try to take away our individual autonomy through an 8-point strategy.


----------



## Samutz (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Sep 12, 2007)

Perez Hilton is a fag.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> Pretty sure this is all an act.Â I don't take anything on the internet seriously, so how do we know this person is really like that, and not just doing it for the lulz?
> 
> BTW, pretty hot for a tarp, I wouldn't kick him/her out of bed.



Nah, he seriously is like that mate, just seems fake to normal people coz he's a shallow-ass drama queen. His name's chris crocker and he's well known on youtube.

He's also a well known cheat, creating dummy accounts to boost his subscriber base and reputation:


----------



## ozzyzak (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Sep 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure this is all an act.Â I don't take anything on the internet seriously, so how do we know this person is really like that, and not just doing it for the lulz?
> ...



Well then....I stand corrected.  That shit is fucking sad.


----------



## Bamboo (Sep 13, 2007)

why talk about things you hate ?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 13, 2007)

link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h863nXDqCM0


----------



## Da Foxx (Sep 13, 2007)

If anyone can pay for my trip to fly to his hometown I'll beat the living shit out of him.


----------



## phoood (Sep 13, 2007)

Pros: SuicideGirls.

ConsPros: They thin out from the population quite nicely, and without any help at all too!


----------



## El-ahrairah (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(phoood @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> Pros: SuicideGirls.



SuicideGirls are NOT a Pro...bleh!


----------



## imyourxpan (Sep 13, 2007)

wow...idk what to say about that video...is it real?  like does he really mean it?  lol jeez.  oh and who gives a shit if he's gay or not, it doesn't matter.  but seriously...i'm sorry but i laughed.


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 13, 2007)

AHHH IM GONNA CUT MYSELF WITH A SPOOMO IN THE CORNER NOW!! GAH MY GIRLFRIEND DUMPED ME, *CUT* *CUT* CUT*


[email protected]






 i h8 emo kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well the ones that are uber emo anyways


----------



## bhamophet (Sep 13, 2007)

emos...damn it i hate them!! hate hate hate!! why i wonder? coz they really make me sick especially my emo frens.why they go emo? to attract damn girls! why do i hate them? coz that makes em gay. period. lol?


----------



## enarky (Sep 13, 2007)

Seriously, while this guy surely is _emotional_ about a topic more than 99.9% of the worlds population couldn't care less about, why do you call him _emo_?

And what's that crap about "the scene" about? "The scene" doesn't have anything to do with music? Well, besides MP3 scene, that is...

A lot of people posting here seem to be quite confused about the definition of the terms they use. What happened to the average internet geek that knew what he was talking about? Kind of a dying breed, it seems. Now _that's_ something to be emotional about.


----------



## ozzyzak (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(bhamophet @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> emos...damn it i hate them!! hate hate hate!! why i wonder? coz they really make me sick especially my emo frens.why they go emo? to attract damn girls! why do i hate them? coz that makes em gay. period. lol?



This seems funny to me.  Emos semi-irritate me but it's only to a certain extent, and certainley your case is one of them.  Adopting an image to get girls is the very definition of poser.  Why not just be how you want and let the rest come as it should.  Being something for any reason other than that's just how you are, expecting side benefits is fucking lame.


----------



## Opium (Sep 14, 2007)

Watch it! It's only like 35 second long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was reminded of this thread when I was watching the Chaser's War on Everything This Week. This is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of course it makes more sense when you know there is a washing powder brand called 'Omo'


----------



## Issac (Sep 15, 2007)

this is emo:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=CuWNGMtxup0&mode=related&search=

(oh, and dont mind the video.... i mean the song in the video..)

I'm getting sick of the view on emo these days! i fuckingfuckingfucking hate it!

EDIT:
Making it a bit more interesting, here's the lyrics (dual-language):


```
kimiwo mitasu meguriwo Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â you extend your heartbeat hoping to
nozomi nobasu kodou Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Âsatisfactiory circulation
kareta miwo wasurete Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â forget the body you have entrusted
kiokuno sumide warau Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â smile at the corner of memories

nagare dashita guuzenno koe saemo asuni todokazu Â Â Â Â Â Â Â even an accidental streaming voice wont touch tomorrow
bukiyouni fuanto tomoni hitotsu hitotsu kodokuwo Â Â Â Â Â Â Â awkwardly pile up the isolation with anxiety one by one
kasane?taishita kotomo dekinai noni Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Âit keeps talking without ceasing before me
bokuno maede tomarazu kataru Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â even i can do little
kikitai kotowa nanimo nakute Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â there is nothing i want to hear
bokuga ima dekiru kotowa nani? Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â what is that i can do for now?

iki tsuita sakide mita jidaiwa Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â the times i saw the place i ended up
hatede eta maboroshiwo kono teni Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â i grasp the vision i found in the end

chijou kara futatabi subetewo tojikome Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â shut everything up from the world again
totemo chiisana hikari no tameni Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â for a tiny ray of light
kono fuan kara toki hanashite Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Âset it free from this anxiety
taisetsu ni sodatete nanimo naikara Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Âraise it carefully
tadako no mamade mudani kurushinde Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â there is nothing here
tanoshiikara aruki kaeru Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â suffer for nothing as it is
kimi tono koukan no yakusoku wa hatasezu Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â walk around cause its entertaining
boku wa itsumo machi aruku yo Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Âcouldnt keep the promises to replace you
sono toki ga kuru madewa Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â i always carry it with me until the time comes
kimi wa eta nai kotowo shitteiru Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â i know you wont wait
kimi wa boku no saki dakara Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Âbecause you are farther away from me
eru koto dake ni toraware Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Âcaught up only be earning
toki hanasu koto mo sezuni Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â dont even try to let it go

sayonara kara hajimatte yakusokuno matsu tokiga kuru Â Â Â Â Â staring with farewell. then comes the time the promise expects
tsuchino hatede shiru atomodori dekinai kotowo Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â at the end of the world i found out i cant turn back
sayonara kara hajimatte yakusokuno matsu tokiga kuru Â Â Â Â Â staring with farewell. then comes the time the promise expects
tsuchino hatede shiru atomodori dekinai kotowo Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â at the end of the world i found out i cant turn back
sayonara kara hajimatte yakusokuno matsu tokiga kuru Â Â Â Â Â staring with farewell. then comes the time the promise expects
tsuchino hatede shiru atomodori dekinai kotowo Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â at the end of the world i found out i cant turn back
sayonara kara hajimatte yakusokuno matsu tokiga kuru Â Â Â Â Â staring with farewell. then comes the time the promise expects
itsuka... Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Âsomeday...
itsuka... Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Âsomeday...
itsuka... Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Âsomeday...
itsuka... Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Âsomeday...
itsuka... Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Âsomeday...

kimiga kirau koseimo nozomiwo suteta hitom Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â eyes that abandon individuality and hope you dislike
tsukare hateta matatakimo atae rareta tame ikini Â Â Â Â Â Â Â exhausted moment melts into a given sigh.

kawarihate tsukami eta Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â this feeling goes on endlessley
kono omoi dokomademo tsuzuku Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â i obtained after a total transformation
irozasete modori kuru Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Âthe map comes back into a faded color
sono chizuwo yaburi sute samayoi Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â i tear it and stray
kiramerareta kakomo asumo miraimo Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Âthe past, tomorrow, the future, its all fixed
tsuzuku hageshiku unari tsuzuku Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Âit goes on, intense, growl, it goes on
tomari towani shizukani tomari Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â stop, eternally, calm, stop
todoke sakini zawameki todoke Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Âreach ahead, stir, reach
shiruse imawo kurui shiruse Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Âmark today- go mad and mark
```


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 15, 2007)

incase you guys haven't seen it


----------



## kylertesch (Sep 17, 2007)

man i rather be rickrolled than see that Chris crocker again O_O....  oh and LOL at the second vid! is that seth green?


----------



## robi (Oct 27, 2007)

I forget where this is from, but..."You know we are in a sad state of society when guys wear girl's pants to get in girl's pants..."


Also, I've seen screen shots from this video but never actually seen the video. I always assumed it was a girl. Even the most flamboyant guys I know wouldn't pull this shit off. 

I wish I didn't see this from the YouTube page.
http://www.myspace.com/itschriscrocker
This proves he's a "guy": http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/2201/sp...67730111td3.jpg NSFH...NOT SAFE FOR HUMANITY


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 27, 2007)

oh god, thats right up there with goatse


----------



## ZeminkoX (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm sorry, but after watching that I really *really* want to grab that pathetic little prick and slice him into tiny pieces.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't hate emosexuals.


----------



## KarmaUK (Oct 27, 2007)

Truely painful to watch, infact I couldn't, sorry!


----------



## xflash (Oct 27, 2007)

i don't really hate em (have a friend that's emo) anyway i thought emo's hated themself or something and why the hell do you need to cut youreself?(also what's up with the emo's that use red (errr indian ink? what the fuck? that's what the norwegian word tusj translates to according to wikipedia))


----------



## Smuff (Oct 27, 2007)

Because they are twats


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 27, 2007)

I hate all the "emos' in my school. They all listen to Green Day and Good Charlotte, carry iphones and have something on their messenger bags from Invader Zim, although they've never heard of Jhonen Vasquez. They laugh at people behind their backs, and then bitch when people make fun of them.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> I hate all the "emos' in my school. They all listen to Green Day and Good Charlotte, carry iphones and have something on their messenger bags from Invader Zim, although they've never heard of Jhonen Vasquez. They laugh at people behind their backs, and then bitch when people make fun of them.


We call those people "gangsters" at my school.


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 27, 2007)

They call themselves "emos," I can only go by what they say. But it is hilarious how they talk about hating people who conform, and they admit to being in a group (and trying to be the outcast among the outcasts, one upping each other with something ridiculous every week)


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 27, 2007)

i dont hate them.

they wear their hair in interesting ways


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate all the "emos' in my school. They all listen to Green Day and Good Charlotte, carry iphones and have something on their messenger bags from Invader Zim, although they've never heard of Jhonen Vasquez. They laugh at people behind their backs, and then bitch when people make fun of them.
> ...


we call them faggots


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 28, 2007)

What do you call the homosexuals?


----------



## chuckstudios (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 27 2007 said:
> ...



QFT


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 28, 2007)

Why do we have hate threads?


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 28, 2007)

I hate hate.


----------



## Issac (Nov 18, 2007)

... i can't stand this... 

THAT IS NOT EMO!

Emo has nothing to do with cutting yourself, being depressed, looking a certain way.

I am happy (and sure, i'm depressed as well from time to time), I look like just another guy in a crowd... and i don't cut myself (Unless i'm angry.. sometimes i try to hurt myself instead of hurting someone else)...

Still, I am emo... I listen to the music genre called Emo... not well I listen to pop punk and shit as well, but that's not emo.
Good charlotte is not emo, greenday is not emo, fall out boy is not emo...

fall of troy on the other hand, is more emo than any of the previous bands.
Envy, is a pure emo / screamo band... 

youdontknowemo.tk


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 18, 2007)

issac are you a emo ?


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> ... i can't stand this...
> 
> THAT IS NOT EMO!
> *
> ...


----------



## bobrules (Nov 18, 2007)

Who cares about Emo, I don't hate them, I just don't bother talking to them


----------



## Infinitus (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> Why do we have hate threads?




Seriously, why? Can't everybody simply be accepting of each other?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 18, 2007)

i luv you guys !


----------



## Infinitus (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> i luv you guys !



Well, that's a step closer, I suppose, if not a tad creepy. o_o''


----------



## IainDS (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't hate people who like music in the emo genre but I hate scene kids who dress emo and hang out in the city centre and act like 5 years olds because they think be childish is really cool. They do my nut in.


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 18, 2007)

Come on guys, does everything have to derail into a flame war?

*TOPIC CLOSED*


----------

